# Cub not starting



## thedude (Jun 11, 2012)

I figured I would throw this out on a forum of people that know more about these than me and see what comes from it.

I have a 48 Cub. I drove it around last night after changing the oil to make sure nothing leaked (Napa filter and some nice 5w30 oil. Hopefully it will help clean it out a bit because it has been years since it was changed). Then I started washing/degreasing until I realized I needed quite a bit more time to get it done. Started it up (which took a few tries, maybe the water had something to do with it), drove around the block, and parked it in the barn. I go out to start it today (so I can try to figure out how to get the mower to work) and it just keeps cranking. I tried full/partial/no choke, making sure none of the plug/magneto wires were loose (I did notice it needs new plug wires. Any suggestions on price or where to find them?), and disconnecting the air filter hose from the carb (I also replaced the oil in the air cleaner last night after scrubbing out the horrible sludge deposits in the bowl) and it just keeps cranking and never wants to run.

Yes, there is fuel and yes, it drips out of the carb after trying to start it. I tried the throttle at various settings as well. The weather was warm and humid today. Yes, the start/stop button was pulled out. Needless to say I am a bit confused where to start since it was working fine the night before and I did not mess with anything that would lead me to a place to start (or at least not in my mind). I believe that is everything. Maybe some of you will be able to kick this around and bounce some ideas or questions around to help me get on track. Thanks for taking a look and offering your time to help me.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I always suspect the last thing I did when I have a problem. You washed it. I would look at the distributor cap It might be wet inside, or carbon tracking on the outside. Pop the cap and clean it up. Gives you a chance to look at the points and rotor too


----------



## Jtractors (Nov 25, 2011)

My vote is for blow drying the inside of distributor, probably got condensation after sitting over night.


----------

